# Nikon D3100 in the Snow



## thatfornoobs (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey guys. Got some heavy snow fall last night. Everything looks beautiful this morning so, but the snow is still falling. I would say its equivalent to when the rain "spits". Falling pretty fast, but there is barely ANY. I would say there is about a 10% chance of having a tiny snowflake to land on my lens or body. I feel like going for it, but want some advice first. It it to risky and stupid?


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 28, 2011)

Anybody? Is this dangerous for my camera or no? Surely somebody knows.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 28, 2011)

Could a mod please delete this thread? There is another thread in this section that answered my question. I apologize.

EDIT: ....anybody? A forum this size should have proper staff....


----------

